# اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين- موضوع مطول وعميق



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذا الموضوع تعبت فيه جدا
نتيجه تجربتي واختباراتي المره حيث ظرف ما صعب والم شديد وكنت اتي للرب ليلا كاتبا ماتعملته
والان بعد مرور علاقتي الجديده القويه مع الرب نحو 4 سنين أكتب اليكم خبرتي التي أراها كبيره رغم سني الذي لا يتجاوز ال22 عاما...
ياريت بقي ردود عشان أكمل الموضوع لانه طويل وأجزاء كثير
ولو الموضوع تم تثبيته سأكمل الكتابه في نفس الصفحة والموضوع أو سيتم كتابه الباقي كموضوع منفصل أو كجزء ثاني..
ولكن كل هذا مرهون بردود والا سوف أعرف ان الموضوع غير مهم ولا داعي للاستمرار 
كما أرجو من كل من لمسه كلمه من الموضوع ان يذكرني في صلاته



هل جربت مره حين تذهب الي جنازه عزاء يعني
وسلمت طبعا علي ايادي اقارب المتوفي
فماذا فعلت في المقابله .. طبعا ضغطت علي يدهم بقوه بقصد طبعا الحنان
وهكذا اوقات كثيره معنا يكون قصد الله من الشده معنا هو الخير والمحبه ولكننا نتهم الرب بالقسوه والظلم رغم اننا كثيرا حين يمر الوقت نفهم ان هذا كان لخيرنا او ان كمان الامر لسبب خطا ما منا فأننا حين ندعوه نجده فورا...

هل تعاني من تعب ما او ارهاق وحزن ومشاكل ومراره
هل تكون بمثابه شخص ما يغرق يريد قشه يتعلق بها؟!! 
مع الاسف نعم انك تريد قشه تتعلق بها مع انك تعرف جيدا جدا جدا ان تلك القشه لن تنقذك والرب واقف يريد ان يساعدك لكن عليك ان تدعوه اولا ولكنك تتجاهله من اجل القشه!!! التي لن تنقذك بل تعطيك أمل زائف
لكل شخص محروم من امر ما مشرع ومهم والرب تأخر عليه اياك ان تلجأ لقشه ما فلن تفيدك فالرب قريب لكن لمن يدعوه...
نتاجهله مع اننا نحن المحتاجين اليه وكما يقال في القداس
بل نحن المحتاجين الي ربوبيتك"...
ياله من موقف قمه الغباء ان تبحث عن قشه وتتجاهل الرب مع انه "ضابط الكل"

هل تقول الرب هو من وضعني في تلك التجربه والمشكله والمتاعب والاحمال الثقيله..
اذن يالك من منافق..
ألم تعلم انه ايضا قال 
"تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وأنا اريحكم"
نعم قد يكون وضع التعب وبكنه قال انك ان أتيت بمشكلتك سيريحك
انه بمثابه يريد ان يعطيك خير كثير لكنه عادل فيمنحك تجربه صغيرة او كبيره لكنها تكون علي قد تحملك وحين تنجح يري ان هذا سبب كافي جدا ليغمرك ببركاته
وضع التعب لتأتي له لانه حين يشبعك
"شبعوا لذلك نسوني"
ان الرب يمنحنا الكثير جدا لكن يبقي شي ما لا تملكه ليجعلك قريبا جدا منه

هل تظن ان تجربتك فوق احتمالك وانها لا تطاق؟
خطا جدا
لان الامر الالهي واضح
"لايدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون"
"يجعل مع التجربه المنفذ"
كما انه تألم مجربا مثلك لذلك هو مر بتجارب كثيره مثلك لذا هو قادر ان يعينك

هل تثق في كلامه؟
ان كانت الاجابه بنعم... حسنا جدا
هو قال
 "من يقبل الي لا أخرجه خارجا"
مجرد ان تأتي اليه فقط كبدايه منك فأن الامر خرج من سلطتك وصار في يد الرب
ان أتيت اليه تأكد انه سيمنحك كل ما تريده 
لكن شي يراه مناسبا لك لانك قد تطلب سي ما في غير مصلحتك وأنت لا تدري
وتقول ان الرب قد حرمك من شي ما مهم جدا 
لكن الرب عالم الكثير جدا
تأكد ان الرب ان كان أمر ما في مصلحتك لن يمنعه عنك قط
مثال:
شعب بني اسرائيل حين خرجوا من ارض مصر ووصلو للبحر وجاء خلفهم فرعون وصاروا محاصرين ماذا قالوا؟
"كف يدك عنا فنخدم المصريين" خر
رأوا ان طريق الرب سي وخطر وصعب وان الرب لا يريد مصلحتهم قط
ولكن لو استجاب لهم الرب لصاروا خدم وعبيد فرعون وربما ابادهم فرعون ظالم فيما بعد
ولكن الرب لم يستجيب لهم لانه يعد مجد عظيم جدا لهم...
اه... اشياء كثيره طلبناها من الرب ولو كان استجاب لنا لكانت ..مصيبه!!!
واقول اخيرا
"لست تعلم انت الان ما انا صانع ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد"

هل أنت خاطي؟؟ قد تقول هذا ولكن
"ليس بارا ولا واحد"
أسمعك تقوا ماذا أفعل؟ .... مثل العشار قل
"اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطي"
ويقول عنه الكتاب أنه..
"رجع مبررا"

تأكد ان الرب يدعوك وأنت اما ان تقبله او ترفضه ولكنه يوجه رساله خاصه لك..
"اليوم أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسو قلوبكم"
الرب يرسل لك نصائح وأوامره وما عليك أن تفعله في كل أمور حياتك
كلمه ترنيمه.. أيه في الكتاب ......
هل تشك أنه يدعوك ويريدك؟ حسنا..
"هئنذا واقف علي الباب وأقرع.. أن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشي معه وهو معي"...
أنه يناديك ويريد ولكن لك مطلق الحريه والصلاحيات في قبوله او رفضه
أنه قادر علي كل شي ولكنه يريدك أنت ان تبدأ اولا 
بمثابه عماره أنه يريدك أن تبدا أنت تضع الاساس له فقط وهو سيقوم ببناء البرج كله
أبني فقط الاساسات وسوف يصير البرج مسئوليته هو بعد الان
يريدك أن تتعب في وضع الاساسات ولكن سيصير البرج كله ملكك...

أفتح الباب...
وهو سيدخل ويتعشي معك وطبعا يمنحك البركات والسلام
ولكن قد توجد معوقات مثل زكا ويحتتم عليك أن تصعد للشجره لتري يسوعولكن لا بأس تحمل قليلا وحينها..
ستجد يسوع ينادي عليك أنت بالذات ويخبرك أنه قادم في زياره لك ثم...
"اليوم حصل خلاص لأهل هذا البيت"
عليك بأول خطوه
انه قادر ان يفتح عينيك ولو كنت مولود أعمي
لكن أصرخ اليه وناديه
"يا ابن داود ارحمني"
قادر ان يقيم الميت ولو أنتن وله اربعه ايام ولكن عليك أن تفتح باب المقبره
قادر ان يسقط أسوار اريحا وكل ما يشبهها ولكن يريد منك الطاعه والثقه

حين تطلب من الرب طلب ما انت محتاجه وهو أمر مشروع ولا يضر وبصلاه وثقه وأيمان وصلاه حاره تخترق السماء 
تأكد ان صلاتك صعدت كبخور أمامه وسيبحث الامر
وسوف يستجيب ان كان فيه صلاح لك...
وأن كان الامر يضرك ستجده يحميك منه وما أروعها حمايه
يحميك من الشر الخفي الذي كنت تظن ان الخير فيه...
وتعود أنت تتهم الرب بالقسوه والظلم ولكن قلبه الكبير سيتحمل منك كل هذا وأكثر
وأن كان الامر مناسبا فسوف يستجيب ولكن التوقيت هو مسئوليه الرب وحده وللحديث بقيه..[/size]​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

تأملات  جميلة جدا جدا وحسيت بتعزية جميلة

الف شكر اخي المبارك

ننتظر باقي الاجزاء

وربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

تأملات راااااااائعه يا مينا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
فى انتظار الباقى .......
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

> ولكننا نتهم الرب بالقسوه والظلم رغم اننا كثيرا حين يمر الوقت نفهم ان هذا كان لخيرنا


*كلامك هنا جميل 
*​* اذ ان المسيحيون الاوائل كان يلبسون الابيض ولا ويسمونه انتقال.*




> هل تقول الرب هو من وضعني في تلك التجربه والمشكله والمتاعب والاحمال الثقيله..
> اذن يالك من منافق..
> ألم تعلم انه ايضا قال
> "تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وأنا اريحكم"


*كلام جميل: واقول معك حق  لا مكان لليأس في حياتنا المسيحية.
والذي لا يلقي برأسه كلى كتف المسيح لن يعرف الراحة
* 




> أفتح الباب...
> وهو سيدخل ويتعشي معك وطبعا يمنحك البركات والسلام
> ولكن قد توجد معوقات مثل زكا ويحتتم عليك أن تصعد للشجره لتري يسوعولكن لا بأس تحمل قليلا وحينها..


*وايضا مثل المرأة النازفة عندما انتزعت شفائها (بالقوة )ارجو ان لا تفهم غلط
عندما لمست يسوع بين الجموع الى اخره*





> حين تطلب من الرب طلب ما انت محتاجه وهو أمر مشروع ولا يضر وبصلاه وثقه وأيمان وصلاه حاره تخترق السماء
> تأكد ان صلاتك صعدت كبخور أمامه وسيبحث الامر


*وهنا تأتي الاية التي يقول بها الرب *


متى الأصحاح 18 العدد 20 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ».  

*عذرا" حبيبي coptic_knight
على الاضافة
انما هي ليست باضافة انما لاثبت لك بانني اهتممت للموضوع وقرائته

جميل ان تطلب من اقل الناس معرفة ان يبدي رايه بالموضوع 
وطلبك غالي.
تأملات كاملة ومتكاملة ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويزيدك معرفة وعلم
اذ اننا جميعا مهما تقدمنا بمعرفة الرب يسوع  يلزمنا اكثر
التلاميذ نفسهم عاشوا مع الرب ولم يفهموه الا بعد قيامته
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## nonaa (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام جميل ومعزى يا مينا
فى انتظار باقى الاجزاء همتك بقي​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي جدا جدا يا جماعه
بأمانه انا سعيد جدا لاهتمامكم السريع جدا جدا وهاكمل الموضوع بأسرع وقت
اكرر شكري ليكم واذكروني امام عرش النعمه​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل دموعك كثيره وبلا فائده؟ هل طال الوقت ولا أستجابه من الرب؟!!
لا تقلق انه سيتدخل ولكن..
"في ملء الزمان"
مثلما تدخل في الماضي وتذكر تلك الحكايه...
جيش سنحاريب ملك أشور جيش من نحو 200 الف سحق كل الارض وكان يحكم يهوذا ملك بار ولكن جاء سنحاريب وطوي الارض واجتاح وقتل والرب لا يتدخل
ولكن الرب كان يريد ان يتدخل حين تسوء المشكله جدا وحين يأتي الوقت المناسب حين حاصر اورشليم ارسل الرب ملاكه واباد 185 الف من جيش سنحاريب وأنتهي الامر بالخير 
في اغلب الاوقات يأتي الرب في الهزيع الرابع لكنه.. دوما يأتي
المشكله ان جدول مواعيد الرب يختلف تماما جدا مع جدول مواعيدنا
اعتقد ان الملك البار توقع ان الرب سوف يتدخل مبكرا جدا ولكن الرب انتظر حين اشتد الحصار ولكن في الحالتين تدخل الرب ولكنه هنا تدخل بمجد اشد جعلت الارض كلها والشعوب تنظر بذهول لعمل الرب مع شعبه 
لو تأخر الرب عليك في أمر ما سهل فهذا لانه يريد ان يعمل معك ويمنحك ما يجعل الكل ينظرون لك بذهول...

افضل شي... الدموع
ما أروع الايه الجميله التي تقول 
"حولي عني عينيك فأنهما قد غلبتاني" نش
كم تأملت مرارا في تلك الايه الروعه...
الرب نفسه يقول لك كفايا دموع... توقف ..أنا لا اتحمل رؤيه دموعك
ولا تعليق اكثر من قول الرب


قد تقول ولماذا لا يتدخل الرب؟ طالت المده.. انا وضعي مختلف وصعب
كيف تقول أنه يحس بي ويتركني هكذا...
هل تعلم ماذا قيل عن الهك..
"تأوه الودعاء قد سمعت يارب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك" مز20
حت التنهد القلبي يسمعه
انه رقيق القلب ... صدقوني
ارمله نايين
"فلما رأها تحنن عليها وقال لها لا تبكي"
بكي مع مريم ومرثا.. بكي علي اورشليم... بكي علي لعازر
هو يشعر بك ربما يتأخر ولكن من وجهن نظرك أنت وقوله لك انت شخصيا..
"تحتاجون الي الصبر" و "أنتظر الرب"
وكلام كثير جدا عن الصبر والانتظار ارسله الرب في كتابه المقدس لانه يعلم ان شعبه لا يطيق الصبر فسبق واخبرهم الامر فقيل..
"أصطبر للرب الحاجب وجهه عن بيت يعقوب"
ياللروعه..
يقول أصبر للرب الذي حتي وأنت تظن انه ساتر وجهه ولا ينظر لضيقتك..


هل تقول ان تجربتك لا يمكن تحملها
انا اضحك الان لانني قلتها قبلك في ظرفي العصيب الذي لولاه ماكنت اكتب كلامي الان وما كنت أنت تقرأه...
لا تسمع  لكلام ابليس لانه كذاب لو لم تكن قادر علي تحملها لما أصابتك تلك التجربه لانه لن يحملك قط فوق ما تستطيع...


سؤال هام.. هل الرب قريب حقا؟؟
نعم ويقال..
"الرب قريب... لمن يدعوه"
عليك أن تدعوه وتكون مستعد لطاعه اولمره وسوف تختبر كيف هو قريب جدا جدا


هل تعلم أننا نتعامل مع البشر افضل من الرب؟؟
قبل ان تتهمني بالمبالغه انتظر قليلا وستري..
كنت محتاج لصديق ما في أمر وحين فعل الامر كنت اظل اتصل به دوما حتي لا يظن انني اكلمه فقط حين احتاجه ولكن مع الاسف...
دوما ننسي الله حين تكون الامور علي مايرام وهو يعلم هذا لذا يضعنا بتجارب متنوعه لنكون قربه...

احتاج شي صعب وعسير جدا
الرب يحزن حين يراك تظن ان طلبتك صعبه حتي عليه ويعاتبك ويقول
"هل قصرت يدي عن الفداء هل ليس في قدره للانقاذ"
هو يلومك ويقول لك أيضا...
"ها ان يد الرب لم تقصر عن ان تخلص ولم تثقل اذنه عن ان تسمع" اش 59
ما مشكلتك اذن؟؟
انه يؤكد لك ان يده مازالت تخلص واذنه لم تثقل بعد عن ان يسمع!!!
عتاب ما بعده عتاب*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*تاملات جميلة جدا يا مينا ربنا يعوضك
ذكرتني بحجات كتيير 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ومنتظرين المزيد 
ولو قدرت تكتب تجربة عملية مرت بيك في حياتك لغاية ما رجعت الي ربنا 
يكون احسن توعية لبقية زملائك الشباب 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويثبتك في الايمان بالمسيح يسوع
*


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

حقيقى بقالى مده كبيرة مسمعتش او قريت كلام يعزينى قد كلامك وموضوعك ماعزانى انهارده
ومش عارفة اقتبس حاجة معينة..كل اللى انت قولته متعاش جداااا..ربنا يعطينا ان نحيا معه ف عشرة دائمة مهما كانت الظروف
لكن ليا تعليق صغير....عمر ماكانت الخبرات بالسن ابدااااااااا  ياما ناس سنها صغير وتعرف حاجات كتير وخبرات اكتر كبار بالسن مايعرفوهاش
ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويزيدك ايمان وثبات​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *هل دموعك كثيره وبلا فائده؟ هل طال الوقت ولا أستجابه من الرب؟!!*
> 
> *لا تقلق انه سيتدخل ولكن..*
> *"في ملء الزمان"*
> ...




راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع





​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام لك اخي الحبيب
في البداية 
احب اشكرك لطرح هذه التأملات الرائعة في منتدانا 
لكي يأخذ بركة كل متصفح لها
وثانيا اشجعك ان تستخدم قلمك لاني ارى في كتاباتك ماهو رائع للمستقبل 
وثالثا احب ان اصلي ان يبارك الرب هذه الموهبة الرائعة فيك
وينميها لكي تاتي بثمار فتحصد من خلالها ياقوتة تزين اكليلك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*عليكم ان تعلموا ان كل واحد الرب جعله محروم لحد ما من شي معين
شخص قد يكون محروم من اب او من ام وشخص اخر محروم من الحب والحنان
ولكن الرب يعوضنا عن هذا الحرمان رغم ان الحرمان يكون ويؤول لخيرنا
عندما نكون محرومين من شي ما ونجده عند غيرنا نظن ان الله ظالم
لكن اكيد..اكيد...اكيد...
منحك أنت شي ما لا يملكه هو...
وكما أنت تريد ما عنده ولست تملكه أنت هو ايضا يريد ما أنت تملكه
الامور متوازنه لانها في يد ضابط الكل...
لكن وقت تثمر التجربه وتنجح في اختبارك يعطيك..
"ما يفرح قلبك"

هل تعلم ان قسوه الرب تغير الامور؟
داود من شده ضيقته وخوفه انضم لاعداء شعب الرب لملك فلسطين الذي منحه مدينه صقلغ له ولمن معه من اتباعه...
ورجع يوم بعد خروجه مع جيش العدو فرجع داود لتلك المدينه وجد ان العدو العمالقه قد غزوها تماما واحرقوها واخذوا جميع اطفالهم ونساءهم اسري!!!
وكانت ضربات متواليه من يد الرب .. الخبيره..
ملك فلسطين طرده من جيشه..فقد اطفاله ونساءه.. تمرد رجاله عليه
لكنها ضربات من يد خبيره فأثمرت معه جدا خاصه لانه رأي يد الرب في التجربه فعلم خطأه فورا ورجع ويقول الكتاب كلمه لا أروع
"أما داود فتشدد بالرب الهه"
ورغم ان داود ومن معه كما يقول الكتاب بكوا حتي لم تعد لهم قدره علي البكاء
لكنه حين تمكسك بربه ماذا حدث فهاجم اعدائه واسترد كل شي ويقول الكتاب انه لم يفقد شي ويظل يقول الكتاب انه لم يفقد ولا اي شي.. هذا هو مجد الرب وتعويضه
وترك خدمه الملك الوثني الذي يمثل في حياتنا اي شي سي متمسكين به وتاركين الرب يسوع من اجله
ورجع داود لارض يهوذا وتوج ملكا عليها
خلال أيام قليله من بكاء حتي لم تعد لهم قدره علي البكاء للعرش
لا تتعجب أنها يد الله​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *عليكم ان تعلموا ان كل واحد الرب جعله محروم لحد ما من شي معين​*
> *شخص قد يكون محروم من اب او من ام وشخص اخر محروم من الحب والحنان*
> *ولكن الرب يعوضنا عن هذا الحرمان رغم ان الحرمان يكون ويؤول لخيرنا*
> *عندما نكون محرومين من شي ما ونجده عند غيرنا نظن ان الله ظالم*
> ...





رااااااااااااااااائع راااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جدا استفانوس 
وجزيل تحياتي ليكي فراشه​*


----------



## fauzi (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام ينعش القلب والروح ويجدد الامل 
شكرا لك يا مينا وارجو ان تستمر 
اخوك فوزي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 نوفمبر 2008)

هل تثق في كلامه؟
ان كانت الاجابه بنعم... حسنا جدا
هو قال
"من يقبل الي لا أخرجه خارجا"
مجرد ان تأتي اليه فقط كبدايه منك فأن الامر خرج من سلطتك وصار في يد الرب
ان أتيت اليه تأكد انه سيمنحك كل ما تريده 
لكن شي يراه مناسبا لك لانك قد تطلب سي ما في غير مصلحتك وأنت لا تدري
وتقول ان الرب قد حرمك من شي ما مهم جدا 
لكن الرب عالم الكثير جدا
تأكد ان الرب ان كان أمر ما في مصلحتك لن يمنعه عنك قط




كنت محتاجه للكلام دة بجد
استمر يامينا ربنا يباركك كلامك بيعزينى لانى بجد تعبانه موت


----------



## Gondy maghol (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> شخص قد يكون محروم من اب او من ام وشخص اخر محروم من الحب والحنان
> ولكن الرب يعوضنا عن هذا الحرمان رغم ان الحرمان يكون ويؤول لخيرنا
> عندما نكون محرومين من شي ما ونجده عند غيرنا نظن ان الله ظالم
> لكن اكيد..اكيد...اكيد...
> ...



*كلامك صحيح و حسيت بي كتير لانه كل واحد مننا  محروم من حاجة
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير"
ان مكونات البيتزا علي حدا
بيض ني.. زيت .. خميره ...الخ
انك لا يمكن ان تأكل كل واحده علي حده ولكن مع طباخ ماهر
يضع كل تلك الاشياء معا بكميات محسوبه جدا يصنع اكله شهيه تدفع الكثير مقابلها
هكذا الله معنا فهو يجعل التجارب والضيقات والخيرات و....
يرسل لنا كل هذا ويسمح به لكن بتوقيت مناسب ولمده معينه ومقدار محدد من يده الخبيره
وفي النهايه نجد خيرا عظيما في حياتنا


ضعيف ومش قادر تعمل حاجه؟
الرب يقول لك "تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضغف تكمل"
"اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء"
لا تقلق مهما كنت ضعيفا..
لان الرب اختار مثل هؤلاء
اختار موسي الثقيل اللسان ليكون كليم الله
اختار جدعوه من اصغر عائله في اصغر سبط ليخلص شعبه

مهما صادفت من مشاكل ومتاعب لا تضعف
اتعرف سر شجاعه داود بحربه مع جليات
كلنا نتذكر قوله الشهير
"انت تأتي علي بسيف ورمح...."
لكن سر قوته الحقيقي ليس هذا بل يقول داود بعد ذلك
"لان الحرب للرب"
الرب سينقذك لا لانك ابنه او ابنته بل السبب الاول لانها حربه...حرب الرب وهو لابد ان ينتصر


هل انت خائف من شي ما او من شخص معين؟
حسنا..
لن يكون موقفك اسوأ من موقف الشعب حين كان سيعبر البحر الاحمر 
البحر امامهم وجيوش فرعون من خلفهم ولا مفر اخر...
لكن لان الحرب كانت للرب فماذا فعل؟
شق لهم طريق في البحر وصار البحر سر نجلتهم بعد ان كان مصدر خوفهم
وسبب هلاك العدو بعد ان كان سر سعادته
اقول لكل شخص خائف من أمر ما الرب سيجعل هذا الشي ومنه طريق تعويضك ونجاتك


"لاتخافوا قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب"
انها 3 خطوات والروح القدس كتبها بهذا الترتيب
اولا: عليك ان لا تخاف من ظرف ما صعب او أمر مرعب لان هذا يعني عدم ثقتك بربك
ثانيا: انظر للرب ولا تنظر للمشكله حتي لا تخاف بل انظر للرب الذي يقدر ان يحل الامر
ثالثا: ستري خلاص الرب وهو يقاتل عنك وأنت صامت


هل حدث لك أمر وانت غير فاهم لما الرب فعل هذا؟
"مجد الله اخفاء الامر" ام2:25 
"لست تعلم انت الان ما انا صانع ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد"يو7:13
مهما طال الوقت حتما ستفهم وتشكره علي خطته المباركه وتستسمحه لجهلك واتهامك له بالظلم


لا تقلق من يده الضاربه
أنت مثل الذهب بالنسبه له لذلك هو ينقيك لانك له مثل الذهب
الذهب يوضع في النار ليتم اذاله الشوائب منه ويصير لامع ونقي فاشكر الرب لانه يراك ذهبا..
القمح لابد وان يطحن جيدا ليصير خبزا ويشبع الكثير

ربما تظن ان الرب يحرمك مما تريد وهو شي مشروع وملح ومحتاجه جدا؟
هل قراءت عن معجزه اشباع الجموع
لم يطلب الشعب ان يأكلوا ولكنه تحنن عليهم
وتصدق الايه التي تقول ان يعلم قبل ان نسأله
تحنن عليهم وعمل معجزه واشبع الجموع وأكلوا كلهم وكانوا 5 الاف
اذا كان احتياجك صعب جد ثق ان قريبا جدا سيأتي الاشباع والفرج بمعجزه لحياتك تسدد كل الاحتياجات حتي ان كانت اشباع الاف في مكان ناءي..

لو حرمك من شي فهو لمصلحتك وان كنت تتذمر فقول الرب لكم
"لا تكونوا اغبياء بل فاهمين ما هي مشيئه الرب" افسس

الرب سيحل مشكلتك بطريقته هو فلا تفرض طريقه معينه
لا تعمل مثل نعمان السرياني كان يعلم ان رجل الله سيشفيه ولكن...
توقع ان الرب يشفيه بطريق معينه فقال...
"انه يخرج الي ويقف ويدعو بأسم الرب الهه ويردد يده فوق الموضع فيشفي البرص"
لكن كان شفاء الرب بطريقه مختلفه واسهل جدا
ولكن لما عرض عليه الحل السهل رفضه ولم يثق فيه لانه لم يتوقعه ولكن حين عاد لرشده وفعل أمر الرب فشفي
جميل منك ان تؤمن وتتوقع تدخل الرب لحل ما تمر به
لكن لا تفرض شي ما او طريقه معينه للحل او شخص ما بل ثق بحكمه الرب​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

مشكور على التأملات الراااااااااااااااااائعة اخي coptic_knight
شكرااااااااااا جزيلا" لتعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

تأملات رائعة ..
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

تأمل جميل جدا يا مينا 
مرسىىىىىىى على التأمل 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*



صوت الرب قال:


> تأملات رائعة ..
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك




*شكرا حبيبي
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

*موضوع قيم جداا يا كوبتك *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ومني احلي تقييم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (27 أبريل 2009)

gondy maghol قال:


> *كلامك صحيح و حسيت بي كتير لانه كل واحد مننا  محروم من حاجة
> تسلم ايدك​*




*شكرا ليك جدا​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 أبريل 2009)

*اولا بهنيك يا كوبتك علي الموضوع الارئع*
*والقضيه الهامه اللي طرحتها*
*اللي اكيد كل واحد فيها بيعملها وبيشعر بيها *
*استمر *
*ووعد لما يكمل الموضوع واحس باهميته*
*هيثبت حتي تعم الفائده علي الجميع*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (28 أبريل 2009)

كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير"
ان مكونات البيتزا علي حدا
بيض ني.. زيت .. خميره ...الخ
انك لا يمكن ان تأكل كل واحده علي حده ولكن مع طباخ ماهر
يضع كل تلك الاشياء معا بكميات محسوبه جدا يصنع اكله شهيه تدفع الكثير مقابلها
هكذا الله معنا فهو يجعل التجارب والضيقات والخيرات و....
يرسل لنا كل هذا ويسمح به لكن بتوقيت مناسب ولمده معينه ومقدار محدد من يده الخبيره
وفي النهايه نجد خيرا عظيما في حياتنا​

ضعيف ومش قادر تعمل حاجه؟
الرب يقول لك "تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضغف تكمل"
"اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء"
لا تقلق مهما كنت ضعيفا..
لان الرب اختار مثل هؤلاء
اختار موسي الثقيل اللسان ليكون كليم الله
اختار جدعوه من اصغر عائله في اصغر سبط ليخلص شعبه​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع قيم جداا يا كوبتك *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ومني احلي تقييم*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*شكرا عزيزتي
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

*ميرسى مينا تاملات رااائعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *اولا بهنيك يا كوبتك علي الموضوع الارئع*
> *والقضيه الهامه اللي طرحتها*
> *اللي اكيد كل واحد فيها بيعملها وبيشعر بيها *
> *استمر *
> ...




*ميرسي
المهم تكوني استفدتي من الموضوع​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

*ميرسي جدا جدا
كل الشكر لـــــــ: happy & kokoman & صوت الرب​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يناير 2010)

ginajoojoo قال:


> حقيقى بقالى مده كبيرة مسمعتش او قريت كلام يعزينى قد كلامك وموضوعك ماعزانى انهارده
> ومش عارفة اقتبس حاجة معينة..كل اللى انت قولته متعاش جداااا..ربنا يعطينا ان نحيا معه ف عشرة دائمة مهما كانت الظروف
> لكن ليا تعليق صغير....عمر ماكانت الخبرات بالسن ابدااااااااا  ياما ناس سنها صغير وتعرف حاجات كتير وخبرات اكتر كبار بالسن مايعرفوهاش
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويزيدك ايمان وثبات​




*تمام جدا وميرسي للمداخلة​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (18 يناير 2010)

أروع كـــلام سمعتـــــه 
                  الـرب يحفظـــك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يناير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> أروع كـــلام سمعتـــــه
> الـرب يحفظـــك





*الف الف شكر​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يناير 2010)

*كلام بجد مؤثر جدا

ربنا يباركك يا مينا

متابع معاك
*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *كلام بجد مؤثر جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا مينا
> 
> ...




*متشكر حبيبي
انا عامل جزء ثاني ياريت تشوف لو تحب​*


----------



## اندرينا (18 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة - تاملات جميلة جدا وتلمس الانسان ومعزية والله يعطيك القدرة والفهم كمان وكمان حتى نتمتع بهذه التاملات الجميلة وانشاءالله سيكون لك مستقبل كبير لان افكارك مرتبة كما نتمنى سير قديسين معاصرين وشكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

*



			هل حدث لك أمر وانت غير فاهم لما الرب فعل هذا؟
"مجد الله اخفاء الامر" ام2:25 
"لست تعلم انت الان ما انا صانع ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد"يو7:13
مهما طال الوقت حتما ستفهم وتشكره علي خطته المباركه وتستسمحه لجهلك واتهامك له بالظلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
*استمتعت بقراءة كل سطر لانه لمس شيئاً ما بداخلى وخصوصا هذة الجزئيه لانه كثيراً ما حدثت لى اشياء وكنت اصرخ فى صلاتى واعاتب الهى كثيراً وكنت وقتها كالعمياء لا اعرف لماذا هذا يحدث فكنت احياناً احدث نفسى بأنه عدم  رضا عنى او انه سوء تصرف منى وفى الاخير وبعد مرور وقت ليس بالكثير كشف الرب لى عن ان كل ما يحدث يحدث للخير وللصالح 
اشكرك اخى العزيز على مشاركتك لنا بهذه التأملات الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (19 يناير 2010)

اندرينا قال:


> سلام ونعمة - تاملات جميلة جدا وتلمس الانسان ومعزية والله يعطيك القدرة والفهم كمان وكمان حتى نتمتع بهذه التاملات الجميلة وانشاءالله سيكون لك مستقبل كبير لان افكارك مرتبة كما نتمنى سير قديسين معاصرين وشكرا




*ميرسي يا عزيزتي واهلا بكي معنا في المنتدي​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*



dona nabil قال:


> *​*
> *استمتعت بقراءة كل سطر لانه لمس شيئاً ما بداخلى وخصوصا هذة الجزئيه لانه كثيراً ما حدثت لى اشياء وكنت اصرخ فى صلاتى واعاتب الهى كثيراً وكنت وقتها كالعمياء لا اعرف لماذا هذا يحدث فكنت احياناً احدث نفسى بأنه عدم  رضا عنى او انه سوء تصرف منى وفى الاخير وبعد مرور وقت ليس بالكثير كشف الرب لى عن ان كل ما يحدث يحدث للخير وللصالح
> اشكرك اخى العزيز على مشاركتك لنا بهذه التأملات الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك*





*شي يشرفني ويسعدني دائما ان اكون قد افدت احد ما يوما
ربنا معاكي وشكرا ليكي​*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (18 مارس 2010)

كلامك جميل اوى بجد واسلوبك مؤثر ورائع 
وانا استفدت جدا منه وبسجل متابعتى الدائمة باذن ربنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا يا مينا
شكرا ليك
*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (29 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي لكما
ربنا يحفظكم ويثبتكم في الايمان​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

_تاملات جميلة جداااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اختباري وتأملاتي في 3 سنين-الجزء الثاني*

*شكرا عزيزتي فيبي
بنا يباركك​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 يوليو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا يا مينا
> شكرا ليك
> *​




*
العفو يا افندم*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (27 سبتمبر 2011)

Light Of Christianity قال:


> كلامك جميل اوى بجد واسلوبك مؤثر ورائع
> وانا استفدت جدا منه وبسجل متابعتى الدائمة باذن ربنا



*Thank You​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 أبريل 2012)

*
ربما تظن ان الرب يحرمك مما تريد وهو شي مشروع وملح ومحتاجه جدا؟
هل قراءت عن معجزه اشباع الجموع
لم يطلب الشعب ان يأكلوا ولكنه تحنن عليهم
وتصدق الايه التي تقول ان يعلم قبل ان نسأله
تحنن عليهم وعمل معجزه واشبع الجموع وأكلوا كلهم وكانوا 5 الاف
اذا كان احتياجك صعب جد ثق ان قريبا جدا سيأتي الاشباع والفرج بمعجزه لحياتك تسدد كل الاحتياجات حتي ان كانت اشباع الاف في مكان ناءي..
​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أبريل 2012)

موضوع جيد جدير بالاهتمام الرب يبارك وفى انتظار الباقى


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا اخي حبيب يسوع
صلواتك​*


----------

